# i7 4790k + gigabyte z97x gaming 7



## sam1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all, I was contemplating getting a new processor + motherboard for my desktop setup. I am particularly inclined towards the i7 4790k as apart from gaming, I would also want to setup some virtual machines on it, with ample processing power to spare for my host system. I believe the hyper-threading qualities of the 4790k might come in handy here. As for the motherboard, the gigabyte z97x gaming 7 looks like a good option. Now, over to you guys - any suggestions / guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2016)

What is your budget?


----------



## sam1 (Jan 4, 2016)

approx. 40k for processor + mobo


----------



## sam1 (Jan 6, 2016)

any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2016)

sam1 said:


> any suggestions, anyone?



Your choice of Intel Core i7 4790k + Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 is a good one. Go ahead and buy.


----------



## sam1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks


----------

